# BlascProfiler LUA Fehler



## Ttroxor (14. September 2012)

["message"] = "Interface\\AddOns\\BLASCProfiler\\BLASCProfiler.lua:485: attempt to index field 'faction' (a string value)",
 	["context"] = "Global",
			["stack"] = "[C]: ?\nInterface\\AddOns\\BLASCProfiler\\BLASCProfiler.lua:485: in function `GetFactions'\nInterface\\AddOns\\BLASCProfiler\\BLASCProfiler.lua:1568: in function `OnEvent'\n[string \"*:OnEvent\"]:1: in function <[string \"*:OnEvent\"]:1>\n",
		}, -- [6]

Da dieser Fehler (meist) mit/nach Fischen auftritt, nehme ich mal an das dies mit der geänderten Spell - ID für das Fischen [ change 7620 to 131474 ] zusammenhängt.
Allerdings bin bzg. LUA nicht der Profi und erwarte/erhoffe hier die benötigte Hilfe bzw. Update des Profilers.

MFG
ttroxor


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2012)

Hi,

kannst du bitte die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua unter \Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\ öffnen (bspw. mit dem Notepad) und uns mitteilen, was für ein Wert im Feld "version" steht?

Du findest das ca. bei Zeile 13
version = "X.X.X";

Aktuell ist 5.0.0


----------



## Ttroxor (14. September 2012)

--[[

BLASC Profiler
	http://www.buffed.de

Autoren:
	Marcel Anacker - Crowley
	Benjamin Hirsch - B3N

]]

BLASC = {

	version = "5.0.0";

	char = {};
	loaded = nil;
	active = 1;


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2012)

Wir haben eben den Profiler repariert - einfach BLASC3 nochmal neu starten


----------



## Crowley (14. September 2012)

Hallo Ttroxor,

danke für deinen Hinweis. 
Ich hab gerade Version 5.0.1 veröffentlicht, die das Problem behebt.
Wenn du Blasc neustartest wird die neue Version installiert.


----------



## Ttroxor (14. September 2012)

Das nenne ich wirklich mal " SUPER ARBEIT UND SUPPORT "
BIG THX


----------



## Ttroxor (14. Oktober 2012)

*Neuer LUA- Fehler:*

["message"] = "WTF\\Account\\TTROXOR\\SavedVariables\\BLASCProfiler.lua:11745: malformed number near '1BLASCUpload'",
			["count"] = 1,

Nachdem Blasc nun einige Tage richtig funktionierte, gibt es seit dem letzten kleinem Patch ( Woche 41) o.g. Fehler.
Dieser bewirkt das einige meiner Chars wieder nicht richtig aktualisiert/angezeigt werden. 
Mein Link Rassebild fehlt, Levelanzeige inkorrekt ( bei Shaoling,Ttroxor)

Edit: nach löschen/ neu erstellen lassen der blascprofiler.lua im wtf-ordner scheints nun wieder korrekt zu sein.


----------



## Spinnemoewe (9. Februar 2013)

hab auch nen fehler: 



> Date: 2013-02-09 09:32:44
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> ...


----------



## Doosemma (2. November 2013)

ich setz jetzt auch mal nen Fehler hintenran,der bei jedem Start auftaucht (version 5.4.1):

Date: 2013-11-02 07:44:28
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 200:
   attempt to concatenate a nil value
Debug:
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:200: GetPlayerInfo()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1530: OnEvent()
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
      [string "*:OnEvent"]:1
Locals:
self = <table> {
 e_MERCHANT_SHOW = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1249
 GetEnchRecipes = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:453
 msg = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:609
 e_QUEST_COMPLETE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:817
 GetNPCID = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:657
 l = <table> {
 }
 GetTime = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:648
 AddLoc = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:523
 GetStat = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:230
 e_QUEST_DETAIL = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:752
 char = <table> {
 }
 RegisterNPC = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:491
 Parse = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:707
 rebuildPlaceholders = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:802
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1196
 e_GLYPH_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:235
 e_PET_BATTLE_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1081
 e_ITEM_TEXT_BEGIN = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1342
 GetDifficulty = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:681
 ResetProfile = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:83
 GetBank = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:403
 e_SKILL_LINES_CHANGED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1416
 RegisterEvents = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1481
 onload = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:98
 events_cl = <table> {
 }
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1129
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1190
 events = <table> {
 }
 e_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_FACTION_CHANGE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1036
 e_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_XP_GAIN = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1069
 e_UNIT_LEVEL = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:994
 e_PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:239
 ParseMoney = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:726
 ecl_SPELL_CAST = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1221
 GetInventory = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:379
 InHeroic = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:671
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1179
 GetRangedInfo = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:137
 version = "5.4.1"
 UnitNPCID = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:666
 ClearLastAction = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:703
 e_MERCHANT_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1253
 active = 1
 loaded = 1
 GetMeleeInfo = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:111
 e_TRAINER_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1308
 e_PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1101
 e_UNIT_INVENTORY_CHANGED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:998
 GetEquipment = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:340
 e_PLAYER_LOGIN = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProf
AddOns:
  Swatter, v4.4.0 (<%codename%>)
  NPCScan, v5.4.1.1
  NPCScanOverlay, vv5.4.0.5
  AckisRecipeList, v2.5.1
  AckisRecipeListQuickScan, v5.3.0.-1.0.8
  ACP, v3.4.5 
  AdvancedTradeSkillWindow, v
  Altoholic, v5.4.001
  Archy, v1.8.43
  Atlas, v1.26.02
  AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.26.00
  AtlasBurningCrusade, v1.26.00
  AtlasCataclysm, v1.26.00
  AtlasClassicWoW, v1.26.00
  AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.26.00
  AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.26.00
  AtlasScenarios, v1.26.00
  AtlasTransportation, v1.26.00
  AtlasWrathoftheLichKing, v1.26.00
  AtlasLootLoader, vv7.07.01
  AucAdvanced, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.18.5433.5364(5.18/embedded)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucStatSales, v5.18.5433.5376(5.18/embedded)
  AucStatSimple, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.18.5433.5323(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.18.5433.5427(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.18.5433.5415(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.18.5433.5427(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.18.5433.5427(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilFixAH, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.18.5433.5417(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.18.5433.5427(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.18.5433.5403(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.18.5433.4979(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilScanStart, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.18.5433.5373(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.18.5433.5415(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.18.5433.4828(5.18/embedded)
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.332(/embedded)
  BagBrother, v
  Bagnon, v5.4.3
  Bartender4, v4.5.13.2
  BattlegroundTargets, v50400-1
  Bazooka, vv2.2.7
  BeanCounter, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  BLASCProfiler, v5.4.1
  BrokerFactions, v3.2.6-release
  BrokerLocation, v1.6.1
  BrokerSimplePvP, v1.4.3
  BrokeruClock, v3.3.5
  BrokerwDurability, v1.4.2
  Collectinator, v2.0.2
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.344(/embedded)
  DataStore, v5.4.001
  DataStoreAchievements, v5.4.001
  DataStoreAgenda, v5.4.001
  DataStoreAuctions, v5.4.001
  DataStoreCharacters, v5.4.001
  DataStoreContainers, v5.4.001
  DataStoreCrafts, v5.4.001
  DataStoreCurrencies, v5.4.001
  DataStoreInventory, v5.4.001
  DataStoreMails, v5.4.001
  DataStorePets, v5.4.001
  DataStoreQuests, v5.4.001
  DataStoreReputations, v5.4.001
  DataStoreSpells, v5.4.001
  DataStoreStats, v5.4.001
  DataStoreTalents, v5.4.001
  DBMCore, v
  DBMInterrupts, v5.4.3
  DBMLDB, v
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.337(/embedded)
  Enchantrix, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  EnchantrixBarker, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  FireExit, v40300.12
  FloTotemBar, v
  Gatherer, v4.4.0
  GathererHUD, v4.4.0
  GrayBGone, v
  GuildXpBar, v4.0.1
  HealBot, v5.4.0.4
  HealBotde, v5.4.0.0
  HealersHaveToDie, v2.2.1
  Informant, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  InlineAura, vv1.8.11
  InlineAuraDefaults, vv1.8.11
  LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.355(/embedded)
  MobMap, v540
  Natur, v50001-R1
  OgriLazy, v1.2
  PetTracker, v
  PetTrackerAlerts, v
  PetTrackerBreeds, v
  PetTrackerBroker, v
  PetTrackerJournal, v
  PetTrackerSwitcher, v
  PetTrackerUpgrades, v
  PokemonTrainer, v1.0.1
  QuestCompletist, v100.0
  RandomMountContinued, v5.4.1
  RangeDisplay, vv4.2.3
  Recount, v
  SilverDragon, vv3.0.10
  SlideBar, v4.4.0 (<%codename%>)
  SocialState, v5.0-Release1
  Stubby, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.351(/embedded)
  VisualHeal, v
  WIM, v3.6.11
  WintergrasperAdvanced, v3.21
  zzBags, v40300.10
  zzMiscHelper, v
  zzMoney, v40300.5
  BlizRuntimeLib_deDE v5.4.1.50400 <eu>
  (ck=f9a)


----------



## ArtureLeCoiffeur (2. November 2013)

Kann wie bei ungezaehlten Addons behoben werden, indem man GetCVar("realmName") durch GetRealmName() ersetzt.

Ich wuerde ein gefixtes BLASCProfiler.lua anhaemngen, wenn ich duerfte. :-( 

Date: 2013-11-02 15:10:13
ID: -1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 1615:
 table index is nil
Debug:
 BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1615: OnEvent()
 [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
 	[string "*:OnEvent"]:1
Locals:
self = BLASCFrame {
 0 = <userdata>
}
event = "PLAYER_LOGOUT"
arg1 = nil
arg2 = nil
(*temporary) = <table> {
 Perenolde = <table> {
 }
}
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <table> {
}
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "table index is nil"

Date: 2013-11-02 15:10:19
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 200:
 attempt to concatenate a nil value
Debug:
 BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:200: GetPlayerInfo()
 BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1530: OnEvent()
 [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
 	[string "*:OnEvent"]:1
Locals:
self = <table> {
 e_MERCHANT_SHOW = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1249
 GetEnchRecipes = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:453
 msg = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:609
 e_QUEST_COMPLETE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:817
 GetNPCID = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:657
 l = <table> {
 }
 GetTime = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:648
 AddLoc = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:523
 GetStat = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:230
 e_QUEST_DETAIL = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:752
 char = <table> {
 }
 RegisterNPC = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:491
 Parse = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:707
 rebuildPlaceholders = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:802
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1196
 e_GLYPH_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:235
 e_PET_BATTLE_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1081
 e_ITEM_TEXT_BEGIN = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1342
 GetDifficulty = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:681
 ResetProfile = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:83
 GetBank = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:403
 e_SKILL_LINES_CHANGED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1416
 RegisterEvents = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1481
 onload = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:98
 events_cl = <table> {
 }
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1129
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1190
 events = <table> {
 }
 e_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_FACTION_CHANGE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1036
 e_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_XP_GAIN = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1069
 e_UNIT_LEVEL = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:994
 e_PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:239
 ParseMoney = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:726
 ecl_SPELL_CAST = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1221
 GetInventory = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:379
 InHeroic = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:671
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1179
 GetRangedInfo = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:137
 version = "5.3.0"
 UnitNPCID = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:666
 ClearLastAction = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:703
 e_MERCHANT_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1253
 active = 1
 loaded = 1
 GetMeleeInfo = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:111
 e_TRAINER_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1308
 e_PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1101
 e_UNIT_INVENTORY_CHANGED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:998
 GetEquipment = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:340
 e_PLAYER_LOGIN = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProf

Date: 2013-11-02 15:10:19
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 200:
 attempt to concatenate a nil value
Debug:
 BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:200: GetPlayerInfo()
 BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1530: OnEvent()
 [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
 	[string "*:OnEvent"]:1
Locals:
self = <table> {
 e_MERCHANT_SHOW = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1249
 GetEnchRecipes = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:453
 msg = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:609
 e_QUEST_COMPLETE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:817
 GetNPCID = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:657
 l = <table> {
 }
 GetTime = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:648
 AddLoc = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:523
 GetStat = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:230
 e_QUEST_DETAIL = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:752
 char = <table> {
 }
 RegisterNPC = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:491
 Parse = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:707
 rebuildPlaceholders = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:802
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1196
 e_GLYPH_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:235
 e_PET_BATTLE_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1081
 e_ITEM_TEXT_BEGIN = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1342
 GetDifficulty = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:681
 ResetProfile = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:83
 GetBank = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:403
 e_SKILL_LINES_CHANGED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1416
 RegisterEvents = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1481
 onload = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:98
 events_cl = <table> {
 }
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1129
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1190
 events = <table> {
 }
 e_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_FACTION_CHANGE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1036
 e_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_XP_GAIN = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1069
 e_UNIT_LEVEL = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:994
 e_PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:239
 ParseMoney = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:726
 ecl_SPELL_CAST = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1221
 GetInventory = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:379
 InHeroic = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:671
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1179
 GetRangedInfo = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:137
 version = "5.3.0"
 UnitNPCID = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:666
 ClearLastAction = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:703
 e_MERCHANT_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1253
 active = 1
 loaded = 1
 GetMeleeInfo = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:111
 e_TRAINER_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1308
 e_PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1101
 e_UNIT_INVENTORY_CHANGED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:998
 GetEquipment = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:340
 e_PLAYER_LOGIN = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProf


----------



## Amancham (3. November 2013)

Ich bekomme bei jedem Einloggen die Fehlermeldung, egal mit welchem Char. Blasc sagt zwar wenn ich WoW beende, dass die Daten übertragen werden, aber es wird nix aktualisiert. 
Außerdem krieg ich fehler wenn ich z.B. das Bankfach öffne und dergleichen. 


```
Date: 2013-11-03 22:00:04
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 200:
   attempt to concatenate a nil value
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:200: GetPlayerInfo()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1530: OnEvent()
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1   
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1
Locals: 
AddOns:
...
```

Ich sollte dazu sagen, dass bei mir BlascProfiler 4.3.1 installiert ist und er will und will nicht updaten  Ich hab auch schon die Files aus dem Addon Folder gelöscht und Blasc zigmal neu gestartet, aber wenn die Files dann wieder drin sind, ist es wieder nur die alte Version. Die 5.0.1 krieg ich nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. November 2013)

Mal ne Frage: Wohin hast du WoW installiert und welches OS nutzt du?


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2013)

Aktualisierte Version ist jetzt online.
Danke für den Hinweis bzwl. GetRealmName()


----------



## Amancham (4. November 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Wohin hast du WoW installiert und welches OS nutzt du?



Installiert standardmäßig wie alle meine Programme in nem Programm-ordner auf C. Blasc erkennt die installation auch in den Einstellungen. Betriebssystem ist Windows 8.1 und es lief alles einwandfrei (obwohl Windoof 8 nicht unterstützt wird, soweit ich weiß) bis zu einem Minipatch von WoW vor ner Woche oder so (zumindest hat es das da runtergeladen. Weiß nicht, von wann genau der Patch ist) Erst seitdem funktioniert es nicht mehr (wobei die Spielzeiterfassung bei z.B. StarCraft Classic noch nie funktioniert hat, aber das hat mich nie gestört und gehört auch nicht hier rein, denk ich mal) 

Wobei ich z.B. auch den addon-updater von Blasc nicht benutzen kann. Wenn der sagt, das alles up-to-date ist, sagt mir WoW dass alle upgedateten addons total veraltet sind und ich muss sie nochmal von hand machen. Keine Ahnung, was das ist. Hab den Addon-Updater deswegen normal auch aus. Ich hab Blasc eigentlich nur wegen dem Profiler installiert.

Blasc3 1.0.0.19 ist übrigens die version die ich installiert habe - keine ahnung, ob das aktuell ist. 

Ich habe eben auch mal Blasc deinstalliert, den gesamten BlascProfiler ordner gelöscht und das ganze neu installiert ... wenn ich die BLASCProfiler.lua im editor öffne, steht drin version = "5.4.2";


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2013)

Amancham schrieb:


> Ich habe eben auch mal Blasc deinstalliert, den gesamten BlascProfiler ordner gelöscht und das ganze neu installiert ... wenn ich die BLASCProfiler.lua im editor öffne, steht drin version = "5.4.2";



Wenn noch eine Readme.txt im Ordner ist, dann ist es auch die Version mit RealmName-Fix.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. November 2013)

Nur mal als gutgemeinter Hinweis:

Es ist unklug Programme, die Daten ins eigene Programmverzeichnis schreiben (wollen) bzw. Dritt-Programme dies machen, in den Programme-Ordner zu installieren. Aus Sicherheitsgründen ist das Schreiben im eigenen Ordner da nämlich seit Vista nicht mehr so einfach erlaubt. Wenn man die Programme dann als Admin startet funktioniert es zwar, aber es hebelt die ganze Sicherheit wieder aus.


----------



## Amancham (5. November 2013)

Die Neuinstallation scheint das Problem tatsächlich behoben zu haben. Die Readme ist auf einmal drin und es gab keine Fehler mehr. Danke für den Hinweis. 

@kaepteniglo: Danke, werd ich mir für die Zukunft merken. Ich hatte nie Vista oder 7 ich musste gezwungenermaßen kürzlich von XP direkt auf 8 springen. Ergo war mir das nicht bewusst.


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2013)

BLASC3 hat manchmal (!) einen für mich nicht nachvollziehbaren Update-Bug und überschreibt die bestehenden Lua-Dateien des Profilers  nicht, sondern lässt die neuen mit der Endung .temp im Verzeichnis stehen. Das Untersuche ich nebenbei, aber bisher konnte ich noch nicht ermitteln ,was das auslöst, da es nicht permanent passiert. Vermutlich hängt es aber auch mit irgendwelchen Rechten zusammen, aber dann dürften theoretisch auch die normalen Addon-Updates nicht funktionieren, was sie tun.


----------

